
In Italy – Who gets a hospital bed? - yonibot
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/who-gets-hospital-bed/607807/
======
T-A
Previously mentioned here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22562384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22562384)

It bears pointing out that this article was written by a political scientist
in Washington DC [1], not an Italian medic. The colorful prose about "all
those gasping for air" is not a first-hand account, and is not supported by
available statistics. Here is a continuously updated summary of the numbers:

[https://www.newnotizie.it/2020/03/12/coronavirus-posti-
letto...](https://www.newnotizie.it/2020/03/12/coronavirus-posti-letto-
terapia-intensiva/)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yascha_Mounk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yascha_Mounk)

------
mmhsieh
nonpaywall version of this anywhere?

~~~
mtmail
[https://outline.com/rkhWgj](https://outline.com/rkhWgj)

